# Your Beauty Icon



## baxterina (Dec 15, 2013)

Someone who is your inspiration. Who has the most amazing taste ever. Whose way of seeing beauty is your ideal perception. It can be actress, model, blogger or your friend


----------



## katred (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't know if I could pick just one! In general, I have a fascination with old movie stars from the 20s and 30s- I love the glamour associated with that era and so I often draw inspiration from those. I don't know if I can think of a modern star whose style I really admire in the same way. I do try to pay attention to what Salma Hayek wears, because she's a petite but curvy woman, which I am too.


----------



## LiliV (Dec 17, 2013)

For me it's Brigitte Bardot.  I love the simple make up look but bold cat eye, I wear winged liner every day, I feel naked without it!  I just love the 60's bombshell look


----------



## FrizzyKab (Dec 17, 2013)

Great question!! I'd have to say my mama. She's pretty fly. She takes great care of herself and people always ask if we're sisters. In the celeb world, I like Halle Berry's style. As a new mom, I appreciate her comfortable, realistic approach to clothes and makeup.


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 17, 2013)

I love the 60's style and Audrey Hepburn, in any era lol!!  My present day icon for makeup would probably be Penelope Cruz.


----------



## baxterina (Jan 5, 2014)

FrizzyKab said:


> Great question!! I'd have to say my mama. She's pretty fly. She takes great care of herself and people always ask if we're sisters. In the celeb world, I like Halle Berry's style. As a new mom, I appreciate her comfortable, realistic approach to clothes and makeup.


  Agree Mom is always special inspiration because of relationshiip between You and Her. It's not just look, but talks, feelings, memories.
  There is no one right answer for my question but this is certainly the most beautiful.


----------



## baxterina (Jan 5, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I love the 60's style and Audrey Hepburn, in any era lol!!  My present day icon for makeup would probably be Penelope Cruz.


  Penelope is very beautiful and hyperfeminine. No wonder You go for her because You look Pe alike (avatar)


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 5, 2014)

Audrey Hepburn!  I watched breakfast at tiffanys every Saturday growing up (til my mom figured out holly was actually a prostitute in the movie... Took her a while lol) I was obsessed with her outfits, her minimal doll makeup, her elegance, her flirty smile on movies, her actual real life and philanthropy...


----------



## baxterina (Jan 5, 2014)

LiliV said:


> For me it's Brigitte Bardot. I love the simple make up look but bold cat eye, I wear winged liner every day, I feel naked without it! I just love the 60's bombshell look


  Yes she looks great.


----------



## baxterina (Jan 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I watched breakfast at tiffanys every Saturday growing up (til my mom figured out holly was actually a prostitute in the movie... Took her a while lol) I was obsessed with her outfits, her minimal doll makeup, her elegance, her flirty smile on movies, her actual real life and philanthropy...


  I love Audrey style. She always looks so girly and classy. She has the most beautiful face I ever seen.


----------



## baxterina (Jan 5, 2014)

katred said:


> I don't know if I could pick just one! In general, I have a fascination with old movie stars from the 20s and 30s- I love the glamour associated with that era and so I often draw inspiration from those. I don't know if I can think of a modern star whose style I really admire in the same way. I do try to pay attention to what Salma Hayek wears, because she's a petite but curvy woman, which I am too.


  20s and 30s time of hyperfemine looks that are timeless.


----------



## baxterina (Jan 5, 2014)

My inspiration  is Miranda Kerr  I love her sunnies and often buy the same one Think she looks very girly and natural And of course Audrey the most beautiful woman ever And my mom who is dark eyed brunette and how I wish I look like her


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a few I love love marylin monroe her home life was a mess but she was always beautiful in the public.elizabeth Taylor that women was breathtaking beautiful and glamorous.tina turner I love her spirit and what she overcame in her marriage and career she will always be a diva in my eyes.salma hayek my girl crush she is beautiful and she ended up marrying a billionaire.has anybody tried Her makeup its sold at cvs.alica keys she can sing her beautiful face off and she does tons of charity work love her.and last but not least my lil sister she calls me the glamorous big sister but she is fierce okay one classy women love her


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 5, 2014)

baxterina said:


> 20s and 30s time of hyperfemine looks that are timeless.


I agree 100 percent


----------



## baxterina (Jan 6, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I have a few I love love marylin monroe her home life was a mess but she was always beautiful in the public.elizabeth Taylor that women was breathtaking beautiful and glamorous.tina turner I love her spirit and what she overcame in her marriage and career she will always be a diva in my eyes.salma hayek my girl crush she is beautiful and she ended up marrying a billionaire.has anybody tried Her makeup its sold at cvs.alica keys she can sing her beautiful face off and she does tons of charity work love her.and last but not least my lil sister she calls me the glamorous big sister but she is fierce okay one classy women love her


 Wow  so many inspirations


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 6, 2014)

baxterina said:


> Wow  so many inspirations


----------



## urbis (Jan 6, 2014)

Audrey and Brigitte for me too. Today there are so many beautiful and well pampered women, if I have to choose one I'd say princess Letizia of Spain


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, Brigitte Bardot's style was amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also like Bar Rafaeli; she seems to be down to earth and always looks natural (even though that's not the makeup look I am going for, lol). And I have to admit that I usually find Kim Kardashian's makeup pretty flawless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, not to forget Scarlett Johansson. I have a major girl crush on her, especially in 'The Avengers'. And Nina Dobrev, of course! That girl is gorgeous! She is one of the prettiest gals I have ever seen. Her hair and her makeup are always spot on.


----------



## baxterina (Jan 6, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Yeah, Brigitte Bardot's style was amazing! :eyelove:  I also like Bar Rafaeli; she seems to be down to earth and always looks natural (even though that's not the makeup look I am going for, lol). And I have to admit that I usually find Kim Kardashian's makeup pretty flawless.   Oh, not to forget Scarlett Johansson. I have a major girl crush on her, especially in 'The Avengers'. And Nina Dobrev, of course! That girl is gorgeous! She is one of the prettiest gals I have ever seen. Her hair and her makeup are always spot on.


 So many beauties


----------



## baxterina (Jan 6, 2014)

urbis said:


> Audrey and Brigitte for me too. Today there are so many beautiful and well pampered women, if I have to choose one I'd say princess Letizia of Spain


  Seems Audrey is timeless inspiration.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 13, 2014)

angelina jolie a very famous name. whatever make up she does. it looked pretty on her.


----------



## baxterina (Feb 14, 2014)

marie4u said:


> angelina jolie a very famous name. whatever make up she does. it looked pretty on her.


  Thanks for stopping by  Seems we have another beauty icon.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

I cannot choose one! Of the big-name actresses I love Kate Winslet and Charlize Theron: Charlize more for her fashion than her beauty styles, but still.

  Right now I am loving Emma Watson, even though she is a good deal younger than me. I think she is gorgeous and I love her as a young, fresh representative for Lancome.


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2014)

Stewie!


----------



## marie4u (Feb 26, 2014)

SloanePeterson said:


> I cannot choose one! Of the big-name actresses I love Kate Winslet and Charlize Theron: Charlize more for her fashion than her beauty styles, but still.
> 
> Right now I am loving Emma Watson, even though she is a good deal younger than me. I think she is gorgeous and I love her as a young, fresh representative for Lancome.


   you are also right.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 5, 2014)

I would say Brigitte Bardot too ( she is THE most beautiful woman in the world , her natural Beauty and commitment animal welfare are admirable ), Catherine Zeta- Jones, Jane Seymour and Sophie Marceau who embodies French style. Marilyn is such an icon, useless to say. I love Monica Bellucci too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 5, 2014)

Besides my mother who taught me everything. I can't pick just one I'd have to say Ali MacGraw & Suzanne Pleshette. Talk about BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## indiekicks (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, I don't take after her style as much as I'd like to but... Dita Von Teese.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 7, 2014)

SloanePeterson said:


> I cannot choose one! Of the big-name actresses I love Kate Winslet and Charlize Theron: Charlize more for her fashion than her beauty styles, but still.  Right now I am loving Emma Watson, even though she is a good deal younger than me. I think she is gorgeous and I love her as a young, fresh representative for Lancome.


  Emma has definitely up-ed her beauty game! Her red carpet looks this season were insanely pretty! She did a lot of red lips and the skin was always natural yet flawless. Kind of loving her at the moment too!


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

I feel the same, If i had to name someone it would definitely be bridget i love the 60s bombshell look her hair makeup clothes she was perfection


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 15, 2014)

Julie Christie, Jean Shrimpton & Andrej Pejic.


----------



## marie4u (Jun 16, 2014)

every one has his/her own favorite....that is a good thing to see.


----------

